Ask HN: Are there any startups that want to solve for food wastage? - apexkid
======
this2shallPass
[https://angel.co/company/gocopia/](https://angel.co/company/gocopia/)

[https://angel.co/company/goodforfood/](https://angel.co/company/goodforfood/)

------
joyceaa
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/karma-
crowdsourced-d...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/karma-crowdsourced-
deals-loyalty-platform)

------
source99
Zabble

